# Stage 19, La Montre En Vogue, A Vog



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

For today's Time Trial, a 1950's VOG from Paris.





































Once again the retaining ring Bagobloc back was used to cover a very nice looking VOG Cal.80 which in fact is a Parrenin HP 90










A short history of VOG can be found here: http://www.chambresd...ir.com/VOG.html


----------

